# Mono potassium phosphate vs phosphite



## Turfquack (Jun 26, 2018)

What is the difference? If there is a difference, do only phosphites have activity on pythium?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Phosphite is not a Phoshphorus source. It takes a long time for it to be converted to phosphate. MKP is an excellent Phosphorus source. Why are you thinking about Phosphites? The standard for summer disease control on cool season grasses is a mix of Alliete+Daconil+a systemic. Labeled for golf greens and fairways only.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Turfquack said:


> What is the difference? If there is a difference, do only phosphites have activity on pythium?


Assiming you're interested in landscape plants and not residential turf, yes, phosphites and phosphonates generally, are systemic, both up and down, and can be effective to treat pythium.

Phosphates are used to treat phosphorous deficiencies. :mrgreen:


----------



## Turfquack (Jun 26, 2018)

Residental turfgrass. Fescue. I used some phosphite years ago @ 5-10 lbs per acre, right before heat hit. Seemed to help if applied prior to shake & bake season. Quit using it due to cost. The only product that was available to me this week was the monopotassium phosphate, which I was going to apply to some areas that are melting even after azozy/prop prevent apps made on about a 23-day rotation. Just thinking it would be a lot cheaper than subdue, just don't want to use it if it would be a problem on fescue? At this point, not sure anything's going to turn some of these areas around. The fescue in my area looks like it normally does about Late July instead of Lake June. I'm bummin! Let me know if the monopotassium phosphate is safe for tall fescue. Thank you for the reply. Just love it when my customers irrigate on top of the thunderstorms,NOT!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

MKP is an excellent fertilizer that contains no Nitrogen. I use it for making up solutions where I want to be in control of how much N is being applied. Are you in a Phosphorus restricted area? I notice a lot of the East Coast and Midwest is P restricted. Which is stupid if the phosphorus is in the soil in a non available form and not applying available P causes turf to become unhealthy which then causes soil run off which is the actual cause of Phosphorus pollution of waterways.


----------



## Turfquack (Jun 26, 2018)

No phosphorus restrictions, but definitely none needed here! Thanks for all the replies. Was trying to make economical stab at slowing spread of pythium, which is honestly only in water logged areas. I remember the Fore/Alliete weekly milkshake applications back when I was in golf, just not willing to spend the $ on generic Subdue, when these areas are honestly at the point of no return. Going to be a long summer in Nashville! "Shake and Bake"

Side note: I just found this forum after watching several GCI and Grass Factor videos. I don't know those guys yet, but very much appreciate their passion for Turf and their willingness to share their knowledge!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I am another pro. Believe it or not older than Pete and Matt. Fore and Alliete. I remember Daconil, Subdue, and 3336. Also remember Bayleton, Insignia, and Fore. Not a golf guy, but I started dealing with high end residential turf in the early 1990s. Right before Daconil and Fore got restricted to golf.


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Turfquack said:


> No phosphorus restrictions, but definitely none needed here! Thanks for all the replies. Was trying to make economical stab at slowing spread of pythium, which is honestly only in water logged areas. I remember the Fore/Alliete weekly milkshake applications back when I was in golf, just not willing to spend the $ on generic Subdue, when these areas are honestly at the point of no return. Going to be a long summer in Nashville! "Shake and Bake"
> 
> Side note: I just found this forum after watching several GCI and Grass Factor videos. I don't know those guys yet, but very much appreciate their passion for Turf and their willingness to share their knowledge!


I just ordered some mono potassium phosphate to put down on my fescue. Can you tell me how to apply it? I can spray or do granular

Thanks!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You want to apply MPK at 1/2 lb per 1000 sq ft in sufficient water to apply evenly. Water in after application.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

@Greendoc, at certain rates and carrier can MKP be left of the leaf and treated as a true foliar, opposed to being washed down and soil applied? I'm looking to use the plant marvel version this year,
http://plantmarvel.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Turf-Tech-Sheet-0-50-30-MKP-Plus.pdf

It states that it is quickly absorbed as a foliar. 
MKP also has a really low salt index.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Cut it to 1/4 lb per 1000 sq ft and that is something I could leave on without watering in.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Cut it to 1/4 lb per 1000 sq ft and that is something I could leave on without watering in.


Thanks for the tip! :thumbup:


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Cut it to 1/4 lb per 1000 sq ft and that is something I could leave on without watering in.


Greendoc thanks. Does 1/4 per 1000 sf refer to the dry raw? Mix 1/4 lb dry with water and spray it over 1k sf? This will be my very first foliage app and I do not have means to water in 3 acres.

I plan to drop granular potassium and phos but looking for an immediate boost foliarly.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes. 1/4 lb is the amount of MKP per 1000 sq ft.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Has anyone tried the mono potassium phosphate from Kelp4less? I'm got low P&K in my soil and I'm 3 weeks in on my Reno and overseed. Looks like a cheap alternative, especially at 1 tsp per gallon.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Has anyone tried the mono potassium phosphate from Kelp4less? I'm got low P&K in my soil and I'm 3 weeks in on my Reno and overseed. Looks like a cheap alternative, especially at 1 tsp per gallon.


That is a repackage of the stuff I get in 25 KG bags. 1 Teaspoon per gallon is the foliar feed rate for another kind of plant being grown indoors hydroponically. On turf, 1/4 lb per gallon per 1000 sq ft is what I use


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried the mono potassium phosphate from Kelp4less? I'm got low P&K in my soil and I'm 3 weeks in on my Reno and overseed. Looks like a cheap alternative, especially at 1 tsp per gallon.
> ...


I catch your drift. I have 30k sq ft. Still seems to me that at 1/4 lb per 1k sq ft is still a pretty decent deal on price


----------

